# Mushroom Tools



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/wyo...illusbrevipes_dried_a_sm_zps5f39409a.jpg.html


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice looking tools. I have a few books. Looks like I need to get me a couple tools. I'm a newbie to mushroom hunting, and I'm still leery of picking the wrong ones. Will get more experience next year.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Is the mushroom tip the best part?, or is there stems that are just as good?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

burge said:


> Is the mushroom tip the best part?, or is there stems that are just as good?


Most times it doesn't make any difference, but it depends on the variety. Some wild mushrooms, like the popular Utah-native King Bolete, will have a lot of worms in their stems.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

wyogoob said:


>


What kind are these? I'll look them up in David Arora's book.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

burge said:


> Is the mushroom tip the best part?, or is there stems that are just as good?


I thought they called it a shaft not a stem...


----------

